# what do you carry your hand tools in



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You know Wera also make a long shaft version of them drivers. I was going to get a set a while back but didnt really have a use for it after i got the bucket boss.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Those Wera drivers are awesome! I have to thank Warner for putting me on to them. The tips grip better than any screwdriver I have tried. I don't like the kits with the single handle and multiple bits, though. First, I would lose the bits. Second, it's too much fumbling around. The regular handles have a nice symbol on top so you know what you're grabbing. Yes, I know other brands do too


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They are the best I have ever used. Whia stuff is about the same as well.

I priced a nice metric socket set from Wera, it was over 400 bucks for a 40 pc kit. Good lord.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

That's pretty nice BCC, but I just keep the wera for those times where I get the "damn I wish I had a screwdriver right now" moments.

I don't bring my set of drivers unless I know I'm going to be using them, and then I intentionally bring them. A case like that is not something I can just throw in my pouch and forget about. And if I were to be bringing something intentionally to use I don't want to be changing bits. :no:


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Anymore I do more remodeling than anything else. Kitchens , baths , built-ins , crown etc..
I have a compact truck box and all this fits in it like a glove. Its a bit more than just hand tools, but I have all this with me 100% of the time.









I keep my nicer chisels in the bag with my screwgun and impact driver. Again fits perfectly.




























Ive never liked any of the plastic hardware and tool organizers. Tried almost all of them, and this is the one Im actually satisfied with. Have 1 for electric and plumbing supplies. Im sure eventually when my bank account dictates it I will grab a few systainers. For now this works great.










Patience not being one of my strong suits, it makes me crazy when I have to run out for extra hardware etc.. Nothing worse in my opinion than wrapping framing a deck and be missing 1 fender washer or nut. Id much rather use my own hardware than have to run out to get it. I geek out to the point where I know the price per each common fastener I use. From regular old drywall screws up to the nicer SS GRK's or FastCap cabinet screws.














































I take alot of comfort in the fact Im prepared for whatever come up most of the time. Comes in super handy with call backs / service calls.


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Misc. clamps / caulk gun / J roller and 2p10 kit. I really need to thank the finish / cabinet guys like Gus, Bass and Leo for talking up the 2p adhesive. I knew it existed and all that but your input, and great reviews on it sealed the deal, and for the most part always have some with me. I run through tons of I&W and flashing tape so the J roller is always getting used.










When things at work get really rough I pull this out. I figured out how to change the voice box. I altered it so it now says (in my voice) "bboooooooo-hhhooooooooooo little john", who is my young helper. You should see the precious look on his face when he sees me pull it out. It is now refered to as "the boo-hoo button".:clap:









Again have to take a second to thank Brian Basswood for his advice, opinion and review of these 2 priceless items.

Speaks for itself









I do alot of work in the city and in condos. Lots of freight elevators that are nowhere near the unit Im working in. I actually rarely use this as scaff and more for having a rolling tool cart. The last job I did the building was so big, that the freight was a little under a 1/4 of a mile from the customers unit.









Warner, before you mention the Veto ProPack, I had one and it got clipped from me on a job in Baltimore. I will be forced to head south and choke you to death....:thumbsup::jester:

Luckily I picked it up at a Woodcraft store on the way and didnt get to putting my tools in it. Still sucked and I havent been able to bring myself to buy a new one.

Nowhere else can I nerd out like this and have the people understand. :notworthy


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I love organization.


----------



## alabamafrog (Mar 14, 2010)

I used to use tote around tool boxes and/or buckets but now I use this 4 drawer roll around tool box to carry all of my hand tools and a lot of specialty tools and supplies. I use it everyday, most jobs I roll it down the trailer ramp and into the building then up the elevator and right to the job. Some Jobs that you can’t roll it to we get to park the trailer very close to. So far it has been extremely rare that I have had to think about what I need ahead of time and carry it in a bucket. We rigged up hasp latches and carabiner clips so that we can very quickly and securely latch it into and out of the trailer.
There aint nothing like having just about everything you need with you at all times, really speeds up the work and helps increase the quality because it decreases shortcuts.

EDIT……
I had links to pics of my setup but you got to have 15 posts before you can post pics on this site. It really irritates me when I take the time to make a post and load the pics then link it all together just for this site to tell me heck no you’re a newbie and we don’t trust you or like you. I have never had this problem on the 5 or 6 other forums I frequent. What the crap!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

its sort of a screening process, its to weed out homeowners trying to post on here i believe, just keep posting and you'll be fine


----------



## alabamafrog (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW I love my Klein 11 in 1 screw drivers, I got 4 of them, one for each truck, one for the toolbox and 1 for the clipboard. I got to get another for the house and a spare.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I use this.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I use a tool tote, thinking about getting the veto pro pac to replace it though, much nicer than what I have.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the veto xl, but the best thing I have is my Blaklader pants, they only carry a few tools but I always have the Wera multi screwdriver cliped to my belt also. Not that there hand tools but the knee pads in the pants are a God send, everytime I knee down I love these pants.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

great topic idea. I was recently thinking of revamping my tool storage for jobs. I used to have a couple of home made tool boxes just like someone posted. I always threw everything in there and it was a pain to find anything without almost emptying everything out. I switched to a bucket boss and a small toolbag. So far so good. I am intrigued with that stanley multi cart but it seems like I will have the same problems as before. To much digging to get to the tools I need.

and whats with the 65$ screwdriver is it really 30 times better then a 2$ one? I think I would be to scared to lose it at that price.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes.


Warner do you own anything that is not one of the most expensive options out there?


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I got mine for $40. I think on amazon. I would say its one of the best purchases ever. It is always on my belt. Saves me huge amounts of time. Up a ladder and need a screwdriver its there, on a roof need a driver its there. The days I forget to put it on my belt, I must kick myself at least 5 times when I have to walk to the bag and get one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have the veto xl, but the best thing I have is my Blaklader pants, they only carry a few tools but I always have the Wera multi screwdriver cliped to my belt also. Not that there hand tools but the knee pads in the pants are a God send, everytime I knee down I love these pants.


I have to get a pair of those pants, its ridiculous how often you take a knee while you work. Every time I see my father suffer from the arthritis in his knee I think of how that could have been avoided. 



> and whats with the 65$ screwdriver is it really 30 times better then a 2$ one? I think I would be to scared to lose it at that price.


The drives are good, but the design of the screwdriver offers no real innovation. They still use loose bits, that is why I prefer the 11 dollar quic-pic and the 18 dollar 10 in 1. And I own a Wera.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

DKnafo said:


> Warner do you own anything that is not one of the most expensive options out there?


Not any more, they have all been replaced.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You don't keep a few "loaner" tools around for when someone needs to borrow something? I know I do! :shifty:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> You don't keep a few "loaner" tools around for when someone needs to borrow something? I know I do! :shifty:


I really won't loan tools. I have to chaperone them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hahahah,

I said to a guy the other day when he borrowed my screwdriver "if you loose this one I will kill you with it....oh wait I guess I will go the van and get my other one then kill you with that one since you would have already lost the original one" :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

On the same note, I really don't like borrowing tools either.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I won't ask to borrow someone's nice tools.

I will ask someone I know very well to borrow something crappy if I _really_ need it and can't wait until the next day when I remember to bring my own.

In those rare occurances, I make damn sure to either put it back in that person's hand or exactly where I got it from and make sure I tell them "I'm putting your tool back here--->" and make sure I get a response.

I treat other people's tools how I would want mine to be treated. Which usually means don't f****n' touch! haha


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

There's around 3-4 guys that I/we have a sort of tool pool with. After weeding out the stragglers who only want to take advantage and not buy any of they're own stuff I feel comfortable to whom I loan to in that circle. 

I had a alarm systems sub at a job recently who from the door started asking to borrow tools from me. First my 11in1, then 5/16 nutdriver. He was canned after I saw him start to go for my screwgun and impact driver...


----------



## alabamafrog (Mar 14, 2010)

A while back during the brief time I worked for my Dad I bought a brand new pair of Klein lineman’s pliers for like $30, I kid you not, the day I bought them one of my coworkers borrowed them and borrowed my new eastwing hammer and used them to hold the sliding sheet metal fasteners on some ac duct while he used the hammer to beat on the side of the pliers to pull the tabs out. That same week my Dad borrowed my brand new channel lock slip joint pliers and I found them in his tool box with half the grip chewed off. At that time I kept old crappy tools in my box for them to borrow but they would always get the nicest tool I had to beat on and leave me the crappy ones to work with.
The only time they would ask is when they couldn’t find what they wanted themselves.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I really won't loan tools. I have to chaperone them.


 
I will usually make up an excuse, for them not to borrow a tool. If the person is cool though, I'll say what do you need? Oh here I'll cut that piece of wood for ya:laughing: 

I had a customer I was doing a job for ask to borrow my circular saw the other day. The not very handy type I cut the plywood for him! Thats all I need is for him to drop my saw or worse cut his arm off or something He wouldn't be able to write out my checks:laughing:



Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*The ubiquitous plastic 30" tool box and Bucket Boss,
A beautiful dark brown leather satchel made by AWP, plus these...*




























*
With this on the wish list...*










*And a more mobile box than my big chest for "get in/get out" tasks...*


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

BrianFox said:


> Anymore I do more remodeling than anything else. Kitchens , baths , built-ins , crown etc..
> I have a compact truck box and all this fits in it like a glove. Its a bit more than just hand tools, but I have all this with me 100% of the time.
> 
> 
> ...


Brian, 

Have some questions for you on some of those bags...


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Anderson said:


> but the best thing I have is my Blaklader pants, ..... Not that there hand tools but the knee pads in the pants are a God send, everytime I knee down I love these pants.


The knee pads and the Corurora material for the knee pad pockets that just does not wear out in 2 months make these pants WELL worth the money... And to note the crotch has not worn out or ripped open in over a year. :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

heres a couple sketches for the toolbox im designing, specific for my finish tools. still kinda playing with thumbnail sketches as well for basic layout and shape per say


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

check your pm's Gen...


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

BrianFox said:


> check your pm's Gen...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

woodworkbykirk said:


> heres a couple sketches for the toolbox im designing, specific for my finish tools. still kinda playing with thumbnail sketches as well for basic layout and shape per say


I have a similar box designed for this slate cutter: 











It'll be a 18" X 12" X 2" box that will act as a base for the cutter.
Inside, I'll store the various slaters tools I use which will be fastened in place.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> heres a couple sketches for the toolbox im designing, specific for my finish tools. still kinda playing with thumbnail sketches as well for basic layout and shape per say


kirk... i built similar boxes for my nails. the only piece of advice i can give is make sure they are stackable b/c mine are all different sizes and they don't really stack well. they are all the same height so they line up on a shelf well.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

s. donato said:


> kirk... i built similar boxes for my nails. the only piece of advice i can give is make sure they are stackable b/c mine are all different sizes and they don't really stack well. they are all the same height so they line up on a shelf well.


Nice! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

oh and they get real heavy!!! i have about 500 of each type in each slot. most of the time though i just take a couple sticks of what i need inside and leave the case in the truck since it weighs a ton. i am personally looking for a plastic case to hold them with removeable slots for each type so you can just take the nail size that you need inside.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i am going to make them either stackable or to a tight tolerance so they can stand on edge within the larger box without becoming a mess.

heres a pic of my custom router box i made a couple weeks ago. its built out of 1/2" mdf and stained with left overs of a couple different stains i had laying around. the old case i had was out of 3/4" russian birch which was heavy as hell. a friend built a similar case for the same router only the case was twice as big


----------



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

BKFranks said:


>


picked up the 16" model of that bag from home depot last week to replace a much smaller clc i had and to consolidate even more hand tools.

so far i'm loving it, you can really fit a lot of tools in it, most upright in pockets and still have room for larger things like clamps, caulk gun, and other stuff that just can't stand vertical.

pretty darn durable as well, just wish mine had come with a bit/screw organizer like the 18" comes in handy for little odds and ends.

at 30 bucks the price is hard to beat, i don't know that i've seen a better bag for close to that price. the vetos sure are nice, but unlike my toolbelt i don't bring out my bag near as often so i'm not as willing to spend the premium prices.

when i bought the husky i had to take measurements of my truck box to make sure it'd fit, i can JUST cram it in there :thumbsup: kinda wish it was a bit taller though, i have a couple spare inches height wise


----------

